# Έκκληση για να μην περάσει ένας απάνθρωπος νόμος



## bernardina (Nov 23, 2012)

Η διεθνής κοινότητα αγωνίζεται για μια ακόμα φορά να μην περάσει ένας σκοταδιστικός και απάνθρωπος νόμος που καταδικάζει έναν πολίτη της Ουγκάντας από ισόβια μέχρι θάνατο απλώς και μόνο επειδή είναι ομοφυλόφιλος-ομοφυλόφιλη.
Οι φανατικοί θρησκόληπτοι προσπάθησαν κι άλλoτε, αλλά η δύναμη της αντίδρασης του κόσμου τούς εμπόδισε. Τώρα, εκμεταλλευόμενοι τις αναταραχές και τη βία στους δρόμους, προσπαθούν πάλι. Και έχουν τη συμπαράσταση εντύπων που συδαυλίζουν το μίσος προς το διαφορετικό, ποντάροντας στην άγνοια και τη δυσαρέσκεια του κόσμου.

Όμως, στη διεθνή καμπάνια που γίνεται, έχουν συγκεντρωθεί ήδη πάνω από 89.000 υπογραφές (τη στιγμή που γράφονται αυτές οι γραμμές). Ο στόχος είναι να φτάσουν σε πρώτη φάση το εκατομμύριο.
http://www.avaaz.org/en/uganda_stop_gay_death_law/?bNmvydb&v=19428


Βοηθήστε κι εσείς αν πιστεύετε ότι τέτοιοι νόμοι δεν έχουν καμία θέση στον κόσμο που ζούμε. 
Ούτε εικόνες σαν αυτή.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 23, 2012)

Υπέγραψα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 23, 2012)

Παρομοίως.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 23, 2012)

Και κοινοποιώ, επίσης.
(Χαίρομαι που σε αυτό το νήμα τουλάχιστον, συμφωνούμε όλοι!  )


----------



## Palavra (Nov 23, 2012)

Νομίζω πως σε γενικές γραμμές συμφωνούμε και σε άλλα πράγματα, απλώς προσεγγίζουμε την υλοποίησή τους με διαφορετικό τρόπο :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2012)

Ε,ναι. Το διαλαλεί άλλωστε ο προφήτης Δαίμαν (του Δαίμαντος) από καιρό: _Θεωρητικά, θεωρία και πράξη είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Στην πράξη, όμως, διαφέρουν._ :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 23, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2012)

Οι αντιδραστικοί δεν το βάζουν κάτω. Κάθε χρόνο αυτή η δουλειά γίνεται.
Π.χ. (από πρόπερσι) http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/8542341.stm

Έλσα, θα ήταν βαρετό αν συμφωνούσαμε σ' όλα. Θα άλλαζα φόρουμ για να βρω κάποιο που θα μπορώ να τσακώνομαι... (Και ο Έλλη το ίδιο.)


----------



## panadeli (Nov 23, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω πως σε γενικές γραμμές συμφωνούμε και σε άλλα πράγματα, απλώς προσεγγίζουμε την υλοποίησή τους με διαφορετικό τρόπο :)



Κι εγώ το ίδιο.
Πιστεύω επίσης ότι η διαφωνία δεν είναι κακό πράγμα. Καλό είναι.
Αλίμονο αν συμφωνούσαμε όλοι σε όλα.


----------



## meidei (Nov 23, 2012)

Απ' όσα έχω διαβάσει, ο νόμος δεν αφορά μόνο τους ομοφυλόφιλους/ες, αλλά και όλους τους HIV+.

Όπως και να 'χει, ο μόνος τρόπος να μην περάσει αυτός ο νόμος είναι με την πίεση των κρατών που στηρίζουν οικονομικά την Ουγκάντα, και σε αυτό, ίσως βοηθήσει και η συλλογή υπογραφών.


----------



## SBE (Nov 24, 2012)

meidei said:


> Απ' όσα έχω διαβάσει, ο νόμος δεν αφορά μόνο τους ομοφυλόφιλους/ες, αλλά και όλους τους HIV+.



Προφανώς υπάρχουν υποστηρικτές αυτού γιατί η Ουγκάντα έχει 6.5% φορείς, όπως βλέπω από στη γιούνισεφ. 

Όσοι δεν έχετε υπογράψει ακόμα συγκρατηθείτε, σύμφωνα με το μπιμπισί η θανατική ποινή δεν είναι πλέον στο τραπέζι. 
Επίσης,είμαστε σίγουροι ότι είναι θρησκευτικά τα κίνητρα; Γιατί ναι μεν η πλειοψηφία είναι χριστιανοί η μουσουλμάνοι, αλλά όπως μας είχε δείξει η περίπτωση του Ίντι Αμίν, οι παραδοσιακές θρησκείες της Αφρικής έχουν εγκαταλειφθεί μόνο τυπικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 24, 2012)

Τι σημασία έχει αν τα κίνητρα για την ύπαρξη ενός νόμου ενάντια στα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα είναι θρησκευτικά, μεταφυσικά ή σουρεαλιστικά;


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2012)

> Homosexual acts are illegal in Uganda - this bill increases the penalties.
> Foreign donors have threatened to cut aid if gay rights are not respected.
> The bill, tabled by MP David Bahati, proposes longer jail terms for homosexual acts, including a life sentence in certain circumstances.
> In its original form, those convicted of "aggravated homosexuality" - defined as when one of the participants is a minor, HIV-positive, disabled or a "serial offender" - faced the death penalty.
> Such offences would now be punished with life imprisonment, it is understood.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω. Ο νόμος θέλει να αποτρέψει το πήδημα, την εκμετάλλευση (minor, disabled) ή το έιντς; Άντε να ειδικευτούμε και στα κοινωνικά προβλήματα της Ουγκάντας. (Εδώ δεν έχουμε καταφέρει να βρούμε ποιος έχει δίκιο στο ΑΠΘ.)


----------



## SBE (Nov 24, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τι σημασία έχει αν τα κίνητρα για την ύπαρξη ενός νόμου ενάντια στα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα είναι θρησκευτικά, μεταφυσικά ή σουρεαλιστικά;



Κανονικά δεν θα είχε σημασία, αλλά επειδή στο ελληνικό ιντερνέτ κυκλοφορούν πολλοί μουρλοί που έχουν κόλλημα με τη θρησκεία, εγώ που δεν έχω πρόβλημα* έχω γίνει πολύ ευαίσθητη. 

* Το οποίο οι πτωχοί τω πνεύματι ερμηνεύουν ως θρησκοληψία.


----------



## SBE (Nov 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω. Ο νόμος θέλει να αποτρέψει το πήδημα, την εκμετάλλευση (minor, disabled) ή το έιντς; Άντε να ειδικευτούμε και στα κοινωνικά προβλήματα της Ουγκάντας.



Νίκελ, έτσι όπως είναι διατυπωμένο είναι σα να λέει ότι αν ένας ανάπηρος είναι γκέι θα είναι πιο βαριά η ποινή.


----------



## Electra (Nov 25, 2012)

Υπέγραψα κι'εγώ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Γεια σου, Ηλέκτρα, και καλωσόρισες στη Λεξιλογία. Διάβασα σ' ένα άλλο νήμα ότι προτιμάς να σου γράφουμε στα ελληνικά. Βλέπω επίσης ότι μένεις στο Γούστερ, που πρέπει να είναι πανέμορφη πόλη. Την ξέρω μόνο από βόλτα στον Σέβερν και γρήγορη επίσκεψη σε παμπ για βραδινό, πριν πάααρα πολλά χρόνια. Είχε πολλά οικήματα σε ρυθμό Τιδόρ (που τα λατρεύω — αισθητικά, απέξω, όχι να μένω μέσα). Ελπίζω να σε βλέπουμε συχνά στο στέκι μας.


----------



## Electra (Nov 25, 2012)

Σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, nickel! Καλώς σας βρήκα!

Είναι όντως ωραία πόλη και λατρεύω κι εγώ το ρυθμό Τιδόρ! Είμαι γέννημα θρέμμα Brummie από το Μπίρμιγχαμ, αλλά αφότου γύρισα από την Ελλάδα, εδώ κοντά μένω σ' ένα χωριό περίπου 8 μίλια έξω από την πόλη. (Please feel extremely free to correct my mistakes! I would be most grateful;)!)

Έχουμε πολλές πλημμύρες προς το παρόν. Έβγαλα αυτήν την φωτογραφία προχτές:


----------

